# TWC Interactive Weather on Standard DVRs (I got it / Bug reports)



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I now have the Weather Channel interactive on my 510.

I have it on the channel 100 interactive but not on channel 214 for "on the eights".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Feel free to post your "I got it" and bug reports in this thread for SD DVRs.
(Please don't post "I don't have it" --- it is a limited release!)


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

I have it here in South Dakota on my 622, no problems. My guess is we won't see the option on 214 until all eligible receivers are activated.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Selecting this option on ch.100 threw my 510 into reboot.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Got it on my 721. Works fine.

Suggestion: the regional radars are zoomed out quite a bit, and only cover perhaps 1/4 of the screen, making them a bit difficult to view. I would suggest either zooming them in a bit or make the regional radar full screen.

OT: Selecting any of the six "mosaic" channels in Dish Home still consistently locks up the 721. Wish this would be corrected at some point.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

I got it yesterday on both my 625 and my 322.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Got it  622, 625, 2x510s.

Pretty kewl. Great stuff.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

Got it today on my 625. Works like expected so far. No bugs to report.


----------



## RoyW (Nov 19, 2003)

I now have it on two 510 receivers and a 625, unfortunately one of the 510 receivers needed a reboot this morning to get the harddrive to start up fully and consequently it missed an earlier timer.


----------



## RTCDude (Feb 3, 2005)

Got on both me 501 and 510. It's nice but slow (as are all the interactive apps). The radar (for San Francisco) is a bit sad. It's basically the whole western US, plus it's too small to boot! Its kind of useless. You'd think they would expand it to the entire screen. The Close button for the radar is in a goofy place also (off to the rigth of the radar window like a wart). Something else annoying is that using remote the cancel button just takes you to yet another dialog that ask you "you really want to exit? Yes, No, or Cancel". Cancel is the default, so you have move the selection to Yes and push Select. Great, more useless key presses. Unlike every (almost every) other Dish window where Cancel is the same as Exit.

I'll might use it, but they could do a much better design.


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have it and I find it quite disappointing......


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

The 721 now has it available through 
Dish Home - #2 - #4
AND
Menu -#8 - #2. 
(note it will reset your "channel buffer" when accessing)

There isn't an icon "yet" for TWC's "local on the 8's".

I find Menu -#8 - #2 easiest, 

and when I'm done I like to use "recall" to return to previous channel.


----------



## irs009 (Oct 1, 2006)

I have it on a 625, Ch. 100. Will never use it though, it's a pretty crappy feature. I get good local weather on 2 HDTV local sub channels.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Got it on 100 interactive on my 522. Takes up half the screen, though. Nothing on 214 yet.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I just had my 510 reboot when trying to access the "100" weather channel. After rebotting it worked fine.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

toomuchtv said:


> Selecting this option on ch.100 threw my 510 into reboot.


My 510 does the same thing I'm glad I'm not the only one expeirencing this it proves it's a software glitch.I've emailed dish about this.Anyone else having the problem please email them so they will know it's a software problem.I was beginning to think it was my receiver.My 301 doesn't reboot just the 510.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

langlin said:


> I just had my 510 reboot when trying to access the "100" weather channel. After rebotting it worked fine.


Same here it's always fine afterward but if It's off for a while it will reboot.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

The update on 214 is suppose to be coming sometimes early next year.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok I just got an email from dish regarding the 510 rebooting on the interactive weather.Here it is.

We are aware of this problem on the 510 and are working on a software update.Make sure you cut your receiver off so it will get the software update when it is sent out.We can't be sure when this update will be complete but our engineers are working on the problem.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

My 510 hasn't had the reboot thing for a week.Maybe they sent the software upgrade out to the 510.


----------

